# Is your current Drive Select Mode displayed in the VC?



## Ben-S (Dec 24, 2016)

Is your current Drive Select mode displayed in the virtual cockpit, within or just under the rev counter?

The two TTs I have driven before getting mine had this but mine does not. It might be that there has been a software update and mine is older the previous two. It might be there is an option somewhere to do this I have yet to find.

Thanks.


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

It is not visible in my 2015 TTS. In my drive select I have the option "efficiency". On other TTs that mode is not there and the current mode is visible. No clue if both are connected but I seem to see those two both combined. Do you also have an efficiency-mode?


----------



## Ben-S (Dec 24, 2016)

Yes - I have efficiency mode. I wouldn't swear to it but I thought the last car that was not my own I was driving with it the mode displayed on the VC had efficiency too.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

I've got a 2016 model and it does show in the dial.

Here's a video I took a while back to show a friend of mine how the dash worked and you can see it shown in the left dial and also about half way through in the single centre dial as well. I have efficiency mode too.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Mine is a 2016 model (TTS) and it shows the drive select mode in the dials, and it has efficiency mode too.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

This changed at MY16 and now is displayed in VC.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

2017 TTS, mode displayed in dial and have efficiency.


----------



## Ben-S (Dec 24, 2016)

Toshiba said:


> This changed at MY16 and now is displayed in VC.


Ah, that explains it.

It also confirms my other mistaken belief - that cars get automatically flashed with new versions of the VC software when they go in for attention at Audi. Can they be though?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Can they? I believe so, but Audi wont unless you have an issue.
You'll get bug fixes but not functionality changes.


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

As far as i know it can only be partially updated, there are a few different hardware versions. Within a hardware version it is possible but only to the latest version for that hardware. My software was updated a few weeks ago because of some issues. Now some icons are a bit different and some info is displayed somewhere else, but new software features like the reminder your phone is still in the car are not available (and the readout for drive select also didnt get added) I have a manual transmission by the way, could also be it is always visible with the auto box.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Gearbox makes no difference


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

2016 TTRS, drive select mode displayed for me. Wtf is efficiency mode? :lol:


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

powerplay said:


> 2016 TTRS, drive select mode displayed for me. Wtf is efficiency mode? :lol:


I believe it's a drive mode for those who find purchasing fuel challenging. :lol: :lol:


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

I can guarantee that won't be turned on...



Edinburra said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > 2016 TTRS, drive select mode displayed for me. Wtf is efficiency mode? :lol:
> ...


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

powerplay said:


> 2016 TTRS, drive select mode displayed for me. Wtf is efficiency mode? :lol:


I see that they dropped EMode from the RS - not surprised as I tried and tested it in my TTS and found it made little difference. Used it for driving through Switzerland where they are super hot on speed limits and EMode allowed me to 'coast' all the way down from St Gotthard pass to Bellinzona. I reckon mpg improved by about 2mpg max and really not worth the effort and loss of control


----------



## Ben-S (Dec 24, 2016)

I thought efficiency mode was recommended for city driving not open roads. A bit more keen to use engine stop, coasting towards red lights etc. Still not convinced though. Comfort mode on the motorway seems a good compromise.


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

My August 2015 TT doesn't show it, so I'm not convinced it was a 2016 Model Year change otherwise mine should have it.

I'm currently driving a 2017 A5 which does show the mode permanently


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

So if the Drive Select Mode is not displayed in the VC it's very likely that even a software update won't change this?


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> This changed at MY16 and now is displayed in VC.


I'm not sure that's accurate, as mine is a very late 2015 build car (so 2016MY) and doesn't show it


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

Mine's a 2015 TTS and it tells you what driving mode it's in. :?


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

My post has disappeared! :-? Why?


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

Is your browser MY2015?


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

Number86 said:


> Is your browser MY2015?


No idea. I just picked the car up a couple of DAYS ago. It was originally registered on 06/06/15.

It had a private plate so had to be reregistered. I can't access it on myaudi until the DVLA puts the ownership info into their system. I can't find the equipment code in the boot and there's no service manual. I was told by the (non-Audi) dealer that it is all electronic now.


----------

